# Nightstalker



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow!! Hello everyone, this looks like a great place. hope to get lots of ideas from you all!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you'll find alot of friendly people in here and more ideas than you can steal, er, borrow!  Pop into chat occasionally and say HI.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome! 


:d


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We're always looking for fresh blood around here.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome !


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, Hi there naber, and in more ways then one, NJ here. Where is Henrietta?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I mapquested Henrietta from my house....about 6 hours. I was gonna invite the newbie to join us but that may to far a ride!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You will like it here.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome! There's lot's of great haunters here. It's my favorite forum. Can't wait to see what you have to share!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello and Welcome cant wait to see some pictures of you stuff.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you to all for the welcomes. Vlad Henrietta is a suburb of rochester which is in between buffalo and syracuse.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, Stay Awhile


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Holy Ghostbusters, Batman... you must be the guy I e-mailed. I knew you were in the same town, but didn't know you were right in my back yard!!! (I'm in Henrietta, too- east side). 
I told you you'd like this place, lots of great (and demented) people here.

Hey, Johnny - got another one - LOL


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello Rip, I guess we are right next to each other. my wife says she is sure she saw you in your hearse this past Halloween. She thinks the guardian angles area. I live off of E Henrietta road, near Roth Middle school.


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep, live just down the hill across from G-Angles, (Greenbrier ln., off Hollybrook - House with the School Bus in the front yard). We'll get together soon


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello naberhoodhaunts and welcome to HauntForum!!*


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome! and 
Boo!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

